# Looking for a Toy Poodle breeder in FL



## LizGlitz (May 21, 2013)

One of our customers is looking for a reputable Toy Poodle breeder in South Florida or even Central, she has a black male, already and asked if I could recommend a good breeder, so I'm asking you!  I would love your help to help my customer and I'll tell her to join! Until then all your input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## LizGlitz (May 21, 2013)

Just talked to her she is in NY too, so any good Toy Poodle breeders in that area would work too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LizGlitz said:


> Just talked to her she is in NY too, so any good Toy Poodle breeders in that area would work too!


Well, I am in NY, and think it is worth the trip for my breeder in VA,Dalin Kennels - she has over 50 years experience as a top show breeder, and most importantly is a match maker with the highest integrity - if she does not have exactly what your client is looking for, they simply will not get a puppy - or they will patiently wait for her to make their perfect match as I am doing (currently waiting upon my third from her). 
It is taking a while for me because I am pretty rigid in what I want, but much as I want a puppy, with every month that goes by without her trying to convince me to compromise and take what she has, the more respect I have for her!
Of course I understand that not everybody has the patience to wait, but still it is worth contacting her, because sometimes you get lucky and she has exactly the right puppy just waiting for you to come along - that is how it worked out with my first from her - 3 days after our first contact, Taylee, the best dog of my life was in my arms!


----------



## LizGlitz (May 21, 2013)

Thank you so much! I am giving her the info today! She's excited!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

LizGlitz said:


> Thank you so much! I am giving her the info today! She's excited!


That's great - please let me know if Lynn is able to make her poodle dreams come true - I enjoy hearing about other folks joy while I wait my turn at her magical match making! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

